# [Swiss NR] Tobias Peter - 1:56.02 3BLD Single



## PixelWizard (Jun 2, 2015)

Yay so happy  It will get even better though...






(If Video won't work --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-jAMsys5KI)


----------



## jamessorsona (Jun 2, 2015)

GJ!!! Not much blindsolvers competing in your country, eh?


----------



## PixelWizard (Jun 2, 2015)

jamessorsona said:


> GJ!!! Not much blindsolvers competing in your country, eh?



Nah, Switzerland has a relative small community. But the old NR stood for 5 years...
It's very cool for me to get this NR since I started learning 3BLD exactly 1 month ago


----------



## Myachii (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow you beat it by 0.45 seconds gj 

Only 11 people ever completed a BLD solve in Switzerland? Waw


----------



## PixelWizard (Jun 2, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Wow you beat it by 0.45 seconds gj
> 
> Only 11 people ever completed a BLD solve in Switzerland? Waw



In the Round before I also broke it, but then by 0.15 seconds haha 

Yeah there are not that much  Just 56 official success...
But I hope there will be more soon


----------



## Berd (Jun 2, 2015)

Good tips on those Y perms! Gj!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice!!  Makes me want to try learn BLD again, but I do not have the patience  hahaha! Good job!


----------

